# IPB 16 with Suzuki 40 4-stroke



## Islander (Sep 16, 2012)

Looking for someone else with this setup. I'm curious as to what prop you are spinning and what kind of numbers your getting. I just got my motor broken in with the obligatory 10 hrs that the manufacturer required so now it's time to see what I can get out of her. It's a tiller boat with no gauges so I need to figure out how to get my rpm's before I do anything. Put it in the corner today, gps said 25.7 knots, that's with a 3 blade aluminum.


----------

